# Applying for Non-quota immigration through marriage (13a visa)



## garybyrne69 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi again, I have not been that active recently as I have been a bit preoccupied with moving to the Philippines (now living in Laguna) and getting married to a Filipina. 
I am looking to gain permanent residency by applying for a 13a visa. I already have an ACR-I card issued when I extended my tourist visa, but now need to convert to full residency status. I have a couple of questions which I hope can be answered by other members:-
I can get all the necessary documentation before travelling to the BI in Intramuros, including the notarised bits and pieces, but is the process simple and can it be completed in a single visit to the BI Main Office?
Can I work as a freelance consultant for management systems once I have the 13a visa, or do I need to gain additional permits?
As a former Brit, I am not used to the type of health insurance necessary here, my wife is fortunately a doctor, however in case of serious illness or emergency, what do others recommend, PhilHealth?

Thanks


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*13a Visa*

Here's a short cut to the Philippine Bureau of Immigration, you just might want to check with them and see if it's possible to do this here, here's the shortcut below, you can call or email, I know if you call that will work unsure about contacting them through email.

The Bureau of Immigration, Philippines Official Website - MAIN

Britian Philippine Controlling consulate, here's the short cut to the for the UK. They have downloadable forms if needed and the forms have all the steps needed.

http://philembassy-uk.org/

Second part of that form with all the instructions:

http://philembassy-uk.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/visaform3.pdf


Here's a link to the downloadable form, same website above:

http://philembassy-uk.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/visaform2a_new.pdf




I had mine done in the US before I got here, I was already married to her also so unsure of what you need to do here, I would contact Philippine Bureau of Immigration.


----------



## PhilPrivEye (Jul 4, 2013)

Philhealth is a social insurance subsidized by the government. The benefit you get depends on the type of hospital you will be confined to and the severity of the illness. However, it covers only about 30 to 40% of your actual bill. If you want a comprehensive insurance you might want to consider a private health insurance.

Working here informally like a consultant does not require a special permit if you have a permanent resident visa.


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

*U.S. Police clearance*

mcalleyboy,
What did you do about getting a police clearance? Did you just go to you local police station? Did they know what you were asking them to do? Thanks in advance.



mcalleyboy said,
I had mine done in the US before I got here, I was already married to her also so unsure of what you need to do here, I would contact Philippine Bureau of Immigration.[/QUOTE]


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Police Record Print Out*



BusyBC57 said:


> mcalleyboy,
> What did you do about getting a police clearance? Did you just go to you local police station? Did they know what you were asking them to do? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

The Philippines wrongly calls it "Police Clearance" there's no such thing, not sure why they have to add so much drama into their requirements, basically all that the Philippine Consulate in the states needs is for you to go down to your police station, actually it could be a stand alone building in a different area away from the police station, ask for a print out of your "Police Record", it's for Immigration purposes, cost is around $10 takes 10 minutes also if your doing your 13a Visa in the states the same building will be able to take your finger prints, same price again.

If your already stuck in the Philippines and don't have a Police Clearance from your home land, I think after 6 months you have to get whats called a NBI clearance, basically the same thing, main reason I try to warn expats to get their requirements done before settling here, it's no fun making several runs to Manila the costs, aggravation and stress take their toll.


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

Do they run it just for the state level or federal also? I just want to get the right thing. What if there is as record, do they disqualify you from getting the 13a visa? I was originally thinking about just doing the Balikbayan thing and leave the PH once a year for one night and come back but getting the 13a would save money and there would be less hassle in the long run.

The Philippines wrongly calls it "Police Clearance" there's no such thing, not sure why they have add so much drama into their requirements, basically all that the Philippine Consulate in the states needs is for you to go down to your police station, actually it could be a stand alone building in a different area away from the police station, ask for a print out of your "Police Record", cost is around $10 takes 10 minutes also if your doing your 13a Visa in the states the same building will be able to take your finger prints, same price again.[/QUOTE]


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Criminal Record*



BusyBC57 said:


> Do they run it just for the state level or federal also? I just want to get the right thing. What if there is as record, do they disqualify you from getting the 13a visa? I was originally thinking about just doing the Balikbayan thing and leave the PH once a year for one night and come back but getting the 13a would save money and there would be less hassle in the long run.
> 
> 
> 
> The Philippines wrongly calls it "Police Clearance" there's no such thing, not sure why they have add so much drama into their requirements, basically all that the Philippine Consulate in the states needs is for you to go down to your police station, actually it could be a stand alone building in a different area away from the police station, ask for a print out of your "Police Record", cost is around $10 takes 10 minutes also if your doing your 13a Visa in the states the same building will be able to take your finger prints, same price again.


[/QUOTE]

This is for all foreigners who come to live in the Philippines, what the Philippine Immigration is wanting is proof that you have no criminal record. In the USA, if you ever committed a felony, you cannot obtain a passport, therefore, you cannot travel outside of the country. Immigration just wants to make sure that you are a person of good character, not a wife beater or a child abuser, etc., and if you are here more than 6 months, the Police Clearance is required. This part of the process of obtaining a permanent residency card or ACR card.


----------



## Tatoosh (May 7, 2014)

Nothing is simple here - it will take multiple trips to Manila. Your wife will have to attend a seminar if I remember correctly but that may be for her passport if she's married to a foreigner. We did both 13A and her passport about the same time so I may have that bit mixed up. 

You jump through the hoops, do an interview - (keep your mouth shut and answer only when spoken to) and you get your one year temporary 13A. After a year, do it again and get the permanent 13A. Be sure to apply ahead of the end of the year for conversion to permanent. 

Regardless of how well you prepare, you'll never have it quite right. Luckily for us a grumpy secretary took pity on us. Complaining all the time, she straightened our papers out, put them in the order and format she knew her boss wanted to see. She squared us away and we sailed through. I could have kissed her and we made sure to bring her a a couple of jars of very good strawberry jam when we visited next time. She was tough on the outside and pure gold inside. 

Good luck on the 13A - it is worth the trouble!


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

I am putting together documents for my husband's 13a visa. However we have not yet submitted the application as he get's one year BB everytime we come back from a vacation. I am sure you will hear from members who recently obtained their 13a visa.
Re PhilHealth, if your wife is a member, you are also covered. But it is limited. In our case, instead of paying for expensive insurance premiums, we put our money into savings, we call "our health fund". So far so good.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

esv1226 said:


> I am putting together documents for my husband's 13a visa. However we have not yet submitted the application as he get's one year BB everytime we come back from a vacation. I am sure you will hear from members who recently obtained their 13a visa.
> Re PhilHealth, if your wife is a member, you are also covered. But it is limited. In our case, instead of paying for expensive insurance premiums, we put our money into savings, we call "our health fund". So far so good.


Us too..as far as im concerned philhealth is a waste.


----------



## Tatoosh (May 7, 2014)

My wife had surgery and PhiHealth picked up a chunk of it, maybe 30% of the bill. Worked well for me. I could claim it as a husband but my health insurance covers everything after a co-pay so it would just slow the whole process down for me. 

I highly recommend having PhilHealth for wife, kids, helpers or driver if you have those sorts of employees. I don't but would insure them if I did. 

Oops sorry - this is the 13A and I've wandered off thinking it is the helper/yaya thread. Bad me!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Tatoosh said:


> My wife had surgery and PhiHealth picked up a chunk of it, maybe 30% of the bill. Worked well for me. I could claim it as a husband but my health insurance covers everything after a co-pay so it would just slow the whole process down for me.
> 
> I highly recommend having PhilHealth for wife, kids, helpers or driver if you have those sorts of employees. I don't but would insure them if I did.
> 
> Oops sorry - this is the 13A and I've wandered off thinking it is the helper/yaya thread. Bad me!


I'm with you on PhilHealth. My wife has me added on her policy and have used it for hospitalizations. Also used it for eye surgery and they paid 50% of the bill. Very useful and glad I'm on it.


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

*Local Police Check*

Wow, so I go to my local police department that isn't very big and is in a rural area. They won't do the check unless they have an official request on letterhead. Just shoot me now, unbelievable.


This is for all foreigners who come to live in the Philippines, what the Philippine Immigration is wanting is proof that you have no criminal record. In the USA, if you ever committed a felony, you cannot obtain a passport, therefore, you cannot travel outside of the country. Immigration just wants to make sure that you are a person of good character, not a wife beater or a child abuser, etc., and if you are here more than 6 months, the Police Clearance is required. This part of the process of obtaining a permanent residency card or ACR card.[/QUOTE]


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Philippine Consulate*



BusyBC57 said:


> Wow, so I go to my local police department that isn't very big and is in a rural area. They won't do the check unless they have an official request on letterhead. Just shoot me now, unbelievable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Contact your (have no idea where your from, maybe Canada) Philippine Consulate, do a search online for the nearest Philippine Consulate that controls your territory or province, if your in the states I can give you a short cut and ask them for a letter head. There are many Canadian/UK expats living in the Philippines so if might be some sort of police issue in your country but the Philippine Consulate should be able to handle that request.

I'm guessing by your name your from British Columbia so here's the website and contact information.

Philippine Consulate General in Vancouver

Address: 999 Canada Place, Suite 660, Canada Pl, Vancouver, BC V6C 3E1, Canada
Phone:+1 604-685-7645

If your from the US here's another Philippine Consulate finder for US citizens, click on your state and it will take you to the consulate that handles your immigration issues.

Embassy of the Philippines - Consulate Finder Map

Don't forget to use Google it's real helpful and I'm not so easily swayed by walls and annoying government workers in any country, if I can avoid them I do if not I have to work with them, after all it's my retirement not there's... best way to look at it. Note: If you could tell us where your at now and where your from it could help us help you.


----------



## BusyBC57 (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm in Ca. I decided to bypass the wonderful police department and go through the department of justice. We have an electric system called livescan which the prints are transmitted electronically along with the completed form. Then they will send the results to me in form of a letter. I still can't believe the local PD. 


Contact your (have no idea where your from, maybe Canada) Philippine Consulate, do a search online for the nearest Philippine Consulate that controls your territory or province, if your in the states I can give you a short cut and ask them for a letter head. There are many Canadian/UK expats living in the Philippines so if might be some sort of police issue in your country but the Philippine Consulate should be able to handle that request.

I'm guessing by your name your from British Columbia so here's the website and contact information.



Address: 999 Canada Place, Suite 660, Canada Pl, Vancouver, BC V6C 3E1, Canada
Phone:+1 604-685-7645

If your from the US here's another Philippine Consulate finder for US citizens, click on your state and it will take you to the consulate that handles your immigration issues.



Don't forget to use Google it's real helpful and I'm not so easily swayed by walls and annoying government workers in any country, if I can avoid them I do if not I have to work with them, after all it's my retirement not there's... best way to look at it. Note: If you could tell us where your at now and where your from it could help us help you.[/QUOTE]


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm not sure what sort of Visa your applying for but you can get it all accomplished (especially if your married to a Philippina) in the US, It's no fun dragging paperwork here and finding out your missing documents and they weren't certified through your Philippine Consulate stateside. 

Bottom line if possible get all your requirements, documents finished and completed through the Philippine Consulate in California, it only gets worse if you end up dealing with the Bureaucracy here, and mailing for stuff stateside.... it would be beyond miserable.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

This is an answer to an email I sent yesterday to [email protected]: 

Dear Sir,

Good day. Please be informed that a Police Clearance is needed if the applicant have stayed in the Philippines for less than 6 months. If you have stayed in the Philippines for more than 6 months, an NBI Clearance is required for the application of your 13a Visa. For further information on this, kindly click the link provided below:

Amendment to PRV by Marriage

Thank you.

-kaps

Should you have other immigration-related queries, please do not hesitate to call the BI Helpdesk Hotline at (632) 465-2400 and visit our website at Home or like us on Facebook: officialbureauofimmigration and follow us on Twitter: immigrationPH.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

The above amendment to PRV by marriage should be:

http://immigration.gov.ph/images/Im...ersion to Non-Quota Immigrant by Marriage.pdf


----------



## enki (Sep 18, 2010)

Can anybody please explain how long this process takes if all documents are submitted and correct?

I cant find any info on how long it takes anywhere.


----------



## garybyrne69 (Oct 7, 2011)

Assuming you have all the documents already prepared the initial probationary visa application process takes a couple of hours to submit and pay the necessary fees (I would recommend arriving at the BoI early), you should be done by lunchtime if you start around 8 or 9 am. You need to return a week or two later for interview, photographs and fingerprinting. The decision is normally made in a couple of weeks to a month when you return to have the visa stamped in the passport and collect the ACR-I card. In total a little over 5 weeks. The full 13A immigrant visa process is much the same, except there is no need for fingerprints or photos and in our case the second interview was quite short.
Hope this helps


----------

